# How much money do the Cavs have next year?



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

http://63.247.78.250/~infante/forums/showthread.php?t=93

Thanks Mad Hatter from Real Cavs Fans for this post:


> OK, I just want to clear up a few things here and try to make our cash situation a little more clear. It looks like we can count on having at least $24m to work with, and here is how I came to this conclusion. This is a little long so bear with me.
> 
> First of all, no, we won't know for sure EXACTLY how much money we have to spend until we find out what the salary cap is for next season, after they hammer out the new CBA. What we DO know is that the cap is going up, and probably by a large amount.
> 
> ...


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Interesting post. If the cap is truly raised to 55% of BRI, we are gonna be in great shape even if we have to slightly overpay for Z.


----------



## The Mad Viking (Jun 12, 2003)

1. Cleveland does not get a MLE. It is an exception for teams that are already OVER the cap. It doesn't kick in after you finish signing FAs.

2. The actual cap is the same for everyone. I don't see how it going up helps Cleveland more or less than other below-cap teams. Boston is the one team that could gain, as their payroll is $41M, so they could be only $4M under (no use at all, as they lose their MLE) or they could be $9M under, which lets them outbid all the MLE teams.

Zy is going to get a max contract. Period. If you want him, that's what it will cost.

You should be able to get Z or another max player (top 7), plus have enough to outbid the MLE teams and get a top FA (8-12).


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Paying Z the Max would be a bad move. That money could be better spent.


----------

